# About to cancel a couple sites on Ruby Horsethief



## lawoftheriver (Mar 6, 2013)

I’m about to cancel fault line 1 for 5/22 and black rocks 2 for 5/23. It was mostly social distancing that doomed this trip, but I clearly need to make more rafting friends. I thinkI’ll make it my covid resolution. 

Anyway - I hope someone can use the canceled campsites!


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank You! 

Rona screwed up our early May San Juan permit so it'll be nice to get on the water. Right now it's just my wife and I but if we're able to put a trip together I'll give you a shout.


----------



## lawoftheriver (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm glad to see someone from the buzz was able to book the sites! Enjoy. Let me know if you ever need someone to join on a float. I'd love to make some new friends!


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Appreciate you posting a heads up here. I would have been all over these sites, but we already have a Ruby permit for this weekend (along with several thousand of our Front Range friends, it seems). Hope you can get out there soon!


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

lawoftheriver said:


> I'm glad to see someone from the buzz was able to book the sites! Enjoy. Let me know if you ever need someone to join on a float. I'd love to make some new friends!


Unfortunately, we weren't able to use it due to vacation restrictions .

Send me a pm and we can chat about some future boating!


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Similar to the OP here, I lost my crew for next weekend so I'm cancelling some prime Ruby HT spots: Salt Creek 2 on 6/6 and Mee Canyon (!) on 6/7. Hope somebody can use them.


----------



## ElGuapo74 (May 23, 2020)

*Bleugrass-*

are you still canceling those spots on RH for 6/6 and 6/7?


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Canceled yesterday and already gone, it seems.


----------

